# Promoting Our Sport



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Ellen from ReLofts was kind enough to offer this list on another post. I was so impressed with it, that I am taking it to our next meeting. I also wanted members of racing pigeon clubs to see this, and perhaps add some ideals that your club is currently doing.

Thank you Ellen, you are a credit to the sport, and I am learning much from you.

1. Each Club member donates 2 birds to new flyer.
2. Club purchases clocks that are to be loaned or setup on a layaway plan for the beginner via contract of course with funds they have made via auction of one bird per member, one loft race, barbeque fund raiser or what ever you all decide on.
3. Have club members donate unused feeders, waters, crates etc. for the startup of new flyers.
4. Have club members donate vitamins, medications for new flyers of their excess.
5. Reduce club dues for new flyers for one year, it is better to get a new flyer started and assist with the costs later then carry the costs amongst fewer flyers.
6. Lower the cost of shipping for the first year, again this will pay off in the end.
7. Assist with the training of the new flyers birds, the old timers have to train their birds anyway so what is it for a couple extra to ride a long. 
8. Have a club member mentor/sponsor your new flyers and give the club updates of what the needs are of the new flyers so all of the members can be involved.

Currently one of the clubs we are flying with loans all new flyers clocks, no cost for shipping or dues for junior flyers, and the training is no cost for juniors, there are many ways to assist with the costs of startup.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Those points are fine. Getting new members requires promoting interest. News articles about the local club history of the races. Shows and such That the public can attend or relate to. Encourage an active membership that pulls together For the club. And bringing new members. . A loft will not have to be a big expence .But practical. Racing is getting more expensive to get into. So giving Good birds. Not Birds that you would be willing to keep fly or breed from. That can help a person go forward. Be able to compete with the other club members. Helps alot. To many times new people end up getting low rate birds. And get frustrated Not being able to compete on a level field. Unless they go out and spend some bigger dollars. To get good stock. It takes a while to be willling to spend a larger amount of money on birds. The clubs can put together a basic care and training manuel for new members. Going 1 extra round from your top breeders And giving them to a new flyer Does not hurt the breeder. But helps the new person get good birds to start with. AND sometimes it is better To encourage that person Not to hurry the first year to get them racing. Let them raise train attend the club meetings. Sort of get ther feet wet the first year. Then the next They are more educated and ready for what goes on in racing pigeons. To many times a new member is pressed to get the birds ready race the first season .Be old bird or young bird So the club has another flyer. Then the new person gets discouraged and drops out of flying. And there goes a potencel flyer that may have been a good asset later. Sure if they are ready the first year and want to get them up in the races. Help them. But If they need a little more training age of birds Or anything That the second year could bring them into a better flying program. Then let them know that it would be best if they just learned thru the first year.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

re-lee,

very accurate, it is important to get a good start, I had pressure the first year to get the school birds up and competing, well I shot it down and allowed the kids to get to know their birds, they have now had their birds for a full year in April and will have their first race on April 2, I am very nervous and want to do what is best. My birds are getting double the training in order to help with their training on the normal as well as the training of the schools birds to teach them to break off with their birds being on the east side of the valley and mine on the west side of the valley. I can say I just want this to be a success for them so bad, I have not pushed what so ever and we have had fun getting to this day, I hope that they all just make it home as these birds have been spoiled by these 32 kids and their teacher. They were provided with some top of the line birds from top lofts in the USA as well as a breeding pair imported from a top flyer. I sure hope I don't have to go chase these birds down to show them the way home, they just all have to make it home.....LOL I think I am just loosing it here with the pressure of shipping them this Friday.

Ellen


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

That list could be emailed to Clubs everywhere, getting more people into this 
sport is essential for keeping it alive, No offence but a large part of the pigeon 
racing community are old people. Espeically in calgarys club they'res like 5-10 
people who are younger than 30 and 80-90 older than 45(but they're are a lot of programs teaching kids how to handle pigeons) thats not nessesaryily a bad 
thing the older people know more, and can be the biggest help in promoting 
the sport, but it just seems so many pigeon fanciers are pretty old This sport has to promote more young and old people to the sport. Before i became interested i was curious and pigeon racing didnt seem that fun on how the people made it sound Really boring, then i visited a pigeon fanciers farm and i he gave a me birds i was so happy.



Elvis


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Relofts. Sounds like you have a good interst in helping the school kids With there birds. A great thing that it helps to. Is it gives them something rather then bad things to do too. So it pays off both ways. let us know how race day goes. And hope the kids really enjoy the out come. . And elvis. Yes more older people are into birds now. NOT as many younger people coming into the sport as it was years ago. And young people are the future. Part is parents think it a bad hobby. And they need educated about benifits for youth. Other is Youth leaders in the clubs. Taking part to aid in raiseing training And assisting the younger members towards becoming good flyers and breeders of racing homers. And young people can help by bringing in other friends to the hobby. And the A U offers scholorships for college. My nephew recieved one last year. He said that makes racing pigeons more interseting and it helped on his college.. So clubs can assist in that area too.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Great thread and discussion everyone. Excellent advice and suggestions as well. As a person not involved in the "sport", the only thing I would like to add to this conversation is this....I think when new people are brought into the helm, I think it's a top priorty to encourage true love for the birds and try to nuture that ideal. Unfortunately with many things in life, people get caught up in the winning aspect of things and as a result, the large prize monies that can be gained by a winning bird. Some fanciers....and I do stress the word "Some", unfortunately advocate winning above all else and could perhaps instil this way of thinking into new or young people just starting out. It's vital that the right people are stoked and pruned to continue this honest and wonderful hobby of keeping any pigeon in the sportman's arena. 


Just my humble opinion


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

That is in away very right Brad. A person has to realize. Winning is just a part. And doing so takes effert and time. Being a good sport is a must. But if not helped in getting a good start. Its much harder for the beginer to build a sucsessful loft. Thats why helping them get good birds first keeps them going. Every one wants to win. But we learn that in anything we ever do we have to try. That key builds from there try and try. Then it happens.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Promoting the Sport*

Warren, Our conversation early on in regards to the various "types" of people you will encounter in this sport were all to true. I have had a very difficult time trying to connect with a club in our area to get my son and I in. Everyone seems to not want any fresh blood in their club as it may upset their precious winning ways. I finally had to seek help from the AU area leader in order to get some of the club members to respond to my requests to visit their club meetings. Sad that a new person trying to get in this sport has to go thru so much. Wish I was in your area. I have yet to find people in my area like I have met on the web. 
Ken


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Personally with a prize money i'd just improve my loft, get more meds, ect.



Elvis


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

whitesnmore said:


> Warren, Our conversation early on in regards to the various "types" of people you will encounter in this sport were all to true. I have had a very difficult time trying to connect with a club in our area to get my son and I in. Everyone seems to not want any fresh blood in their club as it may upset their precious winning ways. I finally had to seek help from the AU area leader in order to get some of the club members to respond to my requests to visit their club meetings. Sad that a new person trying to get in this sport has to go thru so much. Wish I was in your area. I have yet to find people in my area like I have met on the web.
> Ken


I am so sorry that you had to go through this, what city do you live in? I feel really bad about this, do you have a mentor now? If I can help you please let me know, I will do what I can and will also try to get other's involved in assisting you. I am currently doing the Eleanor Roosevelt School Project with 32 kids, Tanya and her daughter (they are easy students), a new person in the central USA that my husband is mentoring, but again I will do what I can and locate someone as well to assist, you can email me privately if you prefer at [email protected]

Welcome to the sport, I hope I can help make your experiences better for you for the future, I am willing to at least try if you would like.

Ellen
www.relofts.com


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

I emailed the local club this is the response i got.

"I highly doubt the club would consider that list"  


Elvis


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

http://www.angelfire.com/tx5/CPFA/OBJECTIVES.html

This site has some good objectives for they're club 

Elvis


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

*Whitesnmore,*

Have you had a call from anyone there local yet, I was able to speak with the help a begnner director who inturn made some calls, well anyone the calls went around and the *President of the North Valley Combine - Rick Neitzer * was going to call you and do what he could to assist you from your end. I haven't heard back and I didn't want you to think I had forgotten you so I figured this may find it's way to you in case my emails didn't. Looking forward to hearing what has transpired, I am thinking positive here.

_*Ellen*_


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Ken,

Once you finally find a club, you will have to do your best in promoting our sport, in spite of the lack of support you may encounter at times. The old saying, it is better to light a candle, then to curse the darkness. 

There will always be about 5% of the membership, which does 95% of the work. And if you think about it, isn't that true with many organizations ? Seek out the true sportsmen or sportswomen, and direct your energys toward them. Do not allow the negatives to discourage you. Just might be, that you will have to "Lead" and help develope your local organization. The sad truth is, you may not be welcomed with open arms. Especially, if the members suspect you may win some races.  

(I am kidding here) Just make sure, you tell them you only have a few pair of barn pigeons from out East,  and they may not feel threatened. 

Somewhere in your area, there must be a flyer or two, that will help you get set up. Fortunately, there are sportsmen and sportswomen like R & E Lofts, and others, who will offer encouragement, and share in your success, even if it is at a distance. 

Keep focused on your goals, and don't allow local conditions to discourage you. You just might have your work cut out for you. If I can help in any way, you know where to reach me.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Keep on Keepin On*

Ellen & Warren, 
Thank you both for all the long distance help and friendship you both have shown. You both are a credit to our sport. I am committed to sticking to this to learn as much as possible and have as much fun as possible. When it gets discourageing I will just chat with you guys  Seriously, I got a call today from the Lake County Club and will be visiting their club meeting with my son tonight (provided they aren't playing an April Fools Joke on Me). Any suggestions on what to look for in a club. I havent the faintest clue what I should be looking for.  
Ken


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

whitesnmore said:


> Lake County Club and will be visiting their club meeting with my son tonight (provided they aren't playing an April Fools Joke on Me). Any suggestions on what to look for in a club. I havent the faintest clue what I should be looking for.
> Ken


Ken,

I am sure it is no joke, Rick gave his word that you will be brought into our sport and assisted, a man or woman are as good as their word, I will put my trust in him for now.

The first meeting just watch, listen, take notes for later to advise us on how things went and any questions you may have. Try to not let anyone or anything intimidate you at all the starting of this sport it can be a little over whelming at times, take things with a grain a salt as they say. People are stand offish at times, afraid someone will learn their secret, don't get to frustrated, here are a couple of things you should watch for.

1. Race Schedule young birds and old birds
2. Shipping limits of birds per race young and old.
3. Club dues for both you as a regular and your children as a junior flyer
4. Offiliated combine, and their dues
5. meetings if they have a regular schedule
6. Do they fly head wind races or tail wind races (setup for the right birds)

I am sure Warren may have additional to add to this as well.

Oh and by all means if they ask you to take an office or a job on, nicely tell them that at this time you really want to learn about the pigeons and that you would be happy to assist someone but you don't feel ready to take on to much other then learning your birds and what to do and at a later time you would consider their offer, this may not come into play but just in case have an answer ready.

Try to get to know those members that are willing to talk to you and get to know them and if they will let it out any suggestions they may have, it might be to soon for that, don't push to hard this is a competative sport and you will see that with some of the flyers.

I hope all goes well, please let us know.

Ellen


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Contact From Rick*

Ellen, My cell phone just gave me a message from Rick sho called on Wednesday!!!!!!!! Wonderful gadgets but dont always work when you need them. I am going to return his call today. Thank you for your help and response to the club info. What do you mean by head or tail wind birds? I know what a head wind or tail wind is but do you need to do something different if racing in either? My understanding is you train the birds in the direction of the releases or the course for the year. I will only be flying YB's this year. Should I take my clock with me to the first meeting to see if it is acceptable at this club?


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

whitesnmore said:


> What do you mean by head or tail wind birds? I know what a head wind or tail wind is but do you need to do something different if racing in either? My understanding is you train the birds in the direction of the releases or the course for the year. I will only be flying YB's this year. Should I take my clock with me to the first meeting to see if it is acceptable at this club?


Ken,

I was told he had given his word and I was sure that he would call you.

Head wind races and tail wind races will tell you what is the best type of birds to have, how best to feed your birds for the races so that we can advise you on it, it is more for us at this point then anything.

You can either take your clock and ask or advise just tell them what you have, or take it just so they all understand that you are definately going to become a pigeon racer.

Ellen


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*K & D Lofts*

Ken,

My suggestion is to bite your lip, and not expect a whole lot. If you are suprized to the upside, so much the better. Your goal is to find a club, you can fly your birds with. Perhaps you can find a sportsman amongst the bunch, then so much the better.

Once you are voted in, then you can slowly, work to bring about some positive change. Helping the next new guy, will be a good start. My humble suggestion, is you run by your "New Fangled" ideals by us first, so we can temper your enthusiasm.  

Let us know, what transpires, and good luck !!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Just sneaking in a word here before bed....LOL 


Sounds like it's harder to get into one of these clubs and be accepted than getting access to the Michael Jackson Trial....LOL. Sorry, I know you guys mean well and it's "your" sport. I'll slink away now


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*No sleanking allowed*

Brad, We love the added imput. I would rather fight to get in one of these clubs than the MJ trial. That doesnt sound near as much fun  Have you thought of racing?
Ken


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

relofts said:


> Ken,
> 
> I am sure Warren may have additional to add to this as well.
> 
> ...


 Ah yes...pigeon politics.... Ken, you have leadership skills from what I can see... My second year in, I was a canidate for combine President. My suggestion, is to invest your first year, enjoying your birds. From your experience as a "New Guy", you will learn, our sport needs a lot of help.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

whitesnmore said:


> Brad, We love the added imput. I would rather fight to get in one of these clubs than the MJ trial. That doesnt sound near as much fun  Have you thought of racing?
> Ken



Hi Ken, 

Naaw. I'm not a racer. I love all pigeons and would love to have racers again but it's just not in the cards for me right now. I'm content with my 4 ole giant runts and just having a more "quiet" hobby


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Leadership Roles*

Warren, Yes, I am the kind of guy who like to take the bull by the horns so to speak. I really have a love for this sport and hope to make a positive impact even if I have to invite all you more experienced people to the Chicago area to get this area straightened out. I cant wait for tonight as I think it will tell me alot about what I am in for this year. I am going to go in objectively and not carry any chips on my shoulder and hope for the best. I hope at the very least to get a seat in a club and the chance to help a newbee down the road. Who knows maybe I'll even get some help building my new loft in May also!!!!! God knows I'm going to need some help.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Ken,

Well no update as of yet, I sure hope all went well, looking forward to hearing how all went for you.

Ellen


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*K & D*

Hello Ken, Where are You ?

Your "family" is waiting to hear from you !  

We expect a report, giving all the details !! My sources tell me that "D" was voted in, and shown the secret hand shake, but that you were put of double duty pigeon probation !  

So give us the scoop !!


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*UP date*

The UP is capatitalized for a reason guys and gals. Sorry it took so long to get back it has been a crazy weekend.... We met the club members Friday night and found them to be much better than anticipated.  After the usual political stuff at the meeting we got to have some one on one time with alot of the members and were given LOTS of advice. We were voted in and readily joined. The club has aprox. 15 members and is the largest in our combine. We have 3 Junior members all aged 8 years. Total of 9 in the combine. My son is very happy to have other kids there flying. I think I am more happy for this than anything else. Some of the members even offered to come help me build my new loft in May.!!! Overall it has been a very positive experience so far. The clubs comment was, "It sure is good to see some new blood with some enthusiasm come along." Oh, By the way we weren't the only newboys joining that night, they had one more new one bringing the club to 17 members and 3 Juniors. Not bad Huh???????


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Congradulations !!*

K & D,

GREAT News !!!!! I am really happy for you. !!


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Promoting the sport*

I started another thread but not sure it should be in here or not. I need the Unicom electronic system as that is all that is used in the club. Can someone check their magazines and see if there is an add and a phone number or contact for this company as I cant find them on the web? Warren, I know you have a ton of connects can you see if any of your people know of this system (new or used) I dont need it right away as I wont put the loft up until the end of May. Thanks again all.
Ken


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Ken,

That is way cool, I am so happy to hear that they took you in as they did, and are willing to help you, as well as finding some little ones for you son to spend time with.  

Now on the Unikon, here is a link to the clock you are looking for. Please keep us informed of how all is going and what we can do to help you as well.

http://www.cbspigeon.com/supplies/unikon/index.html

Ellen


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Unikon System*

Ellen, Thank you so much, you guys are so helpful and knowledgeable here. I will place my order after selling my current clock on ebay and when I get closer to getting my loft built. I just had my 3rd set of YB's hatch out yesterday for this year. I now have 6 Yb's and 4 eggs to be hatched and still one pair I am waiting to "get busy"  All they seem to want to do is watch everyone else do the parenting thing. Wonder if their previous owner told them something I should know.  What do you think Warren?????


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

You could check with cbs rick Mardis for a used clock If i remember Right he takes trades to so if you have an old clock. He will credit a trade to the new clock.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Clock Trade in*

That would be excellent. Thanks for the heads up I will ask and see if they still have this program available. Anyone have experience with this system? 
Ken


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry Ken,

In my area, this system is not used. The used clocks I found, would not be compatable.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Home Sick ?*

PS.

Ken, 

If you recieved breeders from another fancier recently, it could be that they are just home sick for their master.  

I have birds which were fed by my hand, since they were 25 days old. A special bond is created. I don't know if it is like the dog whose master passed away, and refused to eat. But, it is possible, that there was a bond, with the past owner, and they are not quite ready, to call your loft "Home". Could be they are waiting for you to get careless, and make good their escape !!!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

You could try vit, E 200 unit for 5 days give it to the cock bird. That makes them get interested in breeding. knid of excites them. I have used it for say about 17 years. works well in geeting birds into the breeding program.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Getting them going*

I'll have to try the vitamin thing since the videos arent working  Or maybe I could get the previous owner to send pictures of himself and i could put it in their nest kind of like when I went to camp and had pictures of Mom & Dad so I wouldn't be so lonley. Think that might work???? Of Course this might also work for scaring the mice away too depending on how the previous owner looks  On the serious side I think I may have to switch the pair if they dont get busy soon as they seem interested in others but not each other.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Ken,

It has been a long time since we heard of how things are going there, I know we all get busy but I wanted to see how things are going with the pigeons, the club, etc....

Ellen


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*What Happened to Ole K & D ?*

Hello Ellen,

Yea, what ever happened to Ken ? I don't think we have heard from him since around this time in 2005 ?!  

Someone suggested to me, that he did not do what he was suppose to do, and that was to stay on the bottom 1/3 of the race sheet, so his club kicked him out, or was trying to kick him out !!!  

I also "heard" that none of his YB's made it back from the 1st race, and that his only duty at the club now, is to scrape out the other guy's shipping crates on shipping nights... And he now spends his days on a park city bench mumbling to himself feeding the park pigeons.....Somewhere in between these stories...I suspect that the truth must be !


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Back Again*

Ellen and Warren, Hey there folks!! Its Ken and sorry for being away so long but as you know life is crazy. We have been sooooo busy here in the Chicagoland area since I was on last. We moved about 30 minutes north to a "country setting" around May 30th of last year and erected a loft the same weekend. A nice 10x18 building that houses our breeders and young and old racing team. A whiney neighbor decided he did not like pigeons and made life hard on us with the county. We just secured the "PERMIT" to have them just last week but the building must be moved to the other side of the yard....
 So it will be another crazy race season for us. My son 9 year old Dylan and daughter 5 yr. old Jenna are jr. members in the AU and are very into the pigeons. Thank God as I am soooo busy trying to run my own business that their help is sorely needed. What is new with you all???
Ken


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*What's Up*

Come on ! 

We all know you are trying to be modest !!!

Give us the real scoop, did you get any back from your 1st race ?  

Have you been kicked out of your club ? Is it true you are in some so called "Gold Band " races this year ? What's all the wispering about K & D ? 
Word is...out of no where, some up start brash "kid" is upsetting the combine, so what's the deal ??


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Real Scoop*

All right you got me. I ticked a couple of people off and worried a few more.  But they sure changed their tune about us not being able to compete. Seems the junk birds I had are all of a sudden wanted pretty bad. We just entered the 30,000 dollar FVC race and the "Gold Band" race for this year and I have high expectations for the "JUNK BIRDS". 
Warren you know as well as me that any "new Kid" with the right kind of birds and the right mentor can achieve better than average. This year will be the true test of my learning abilities as last year was less than equal as far as time to prepare. 
What is new with you??? I hear there is a new Ludo running around in PA!!!!! It wouldn't have happened to land in your loft would it have? Share some pics with us. You flying any one loft races this year?
Ken


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Warren & Ken,

I have been catching up here, I am so glad that everything has worked out so well for you Ken, and really glad to hear you are providing some lessons of your own to some of the old timers, it is always good to knock a couple of notches out of their belt, I think that as hard as you have worked to be able to fly you deserve to win lots of races.

Now I also want to say I am impressed with both of you and what you have going, you guys go!!! Always good to see the people I know on the top of the sheets and keeping them all guessing out there, I think dangerous minds think a like, and we may have two very dangerous gentleman in the workings here.

I just heard a friend of mine is putting on the Oregon State race this year, entry is $55 to get in, the payout on the race is ok, but their calcutta is better and we won it a couple of years ago so I think I will send a few birds up for that one also, either of you going into that race?

Ellen


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

relofts said:


> Always good to see the people I know on the top of the sheets and keeping them all guessing out there, I think dangerous minds think a like, and we may have two very dangerous gentleman in the workings here.
> 
> 
> 
> Ellen


 Hey now Ellen and Ken,

As we use to say back in the good ole days...stay cool !!  

We don't want to spill any beans here in any kind of open forum. Ken already has figured out what happens when you don't play by the "good ole boy" rules !  

First just to send him down the right road, he was "gifted" some sick birds with PMV !  Most recently there was some discussion about how he should fly with another club, but the ole timers knew it was too late now for that. 

My money says are "Newbie" here takes a bite out of their hind ends this fall !! Couldn't give me more pleasure, then if I whipped them myself !! Now his only problem is, any of K&D birds placed into an auction race will be bid way up. If it gets away from him, you can bet it will never make it out of the breeding pen. Still, pretty funny, when just last year, the message was he had as much chance as a snow ball in a very hot place !!

Since most of my breeders are from the local farmers market that I rescued, I don't think I will be flying in any of those big money $55 races !! Just a little to rich for my blood....


----------

